# Custom Space Marine Chapters



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

Not everyone collects the named chapters from the codex, so here's a chance to show everybody your chapter in all its glory. Just post the name of the chapter, some fluff (founding chapter, battles, chapter organization etc.), and maybe a picture or two if you have them, let's see who the hidden heroes of the Imperium are


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

*Mechanicus marines*

The Mechanicus are decended form the Slamanders.

they based on Cassandra (which shows up in my stroys) a trypical planet surrounded by a warp hurracane that has the feature of alwoing more rapid warp travle as navigators use it to sling the ship at rapid speed. suffice to say most of Cassandras income comes from taxs on the trade within the Cassandrin system are 9 forge worlds, not as big as planets but as big as moons to large astroids together they have the manufacing power as a large forge world 

During the Age of Apostasy the Mechanicus lost there histroy, before taht they were a feet based chapter and ther histroy was stored on a battle barge that was destroyed Only 50 strong, mostly initiates who did not know more then who they descended from (Salamanders) and there name (Mechanicus), They settled down on Cassandra and built up there strength. 

there 10 companys are self suficent and recruit independly of each other and each is unique in focus, the 5th is ambush orinted, 7th drop pods 8th deamon fighting ectra.

they unique in how there ranks work
The company are each led by a company commander who is chosen from the sargents (100 marines per company 10 squads so 10 sargent in thuroy it more like 20 as about 10 of those are doubling as captains) by the other sargents the chapter master with the consent of the the Company's Librarian (1 per company) and the company commander who has died also haves a chosen heir who has 1 vote automatically. When the Chapter master dies the company commanders gather and votes the new Chapter master form there own he to has a chosen heir who has 1 vote automatically. The Head master of the forge and chef Librarian vote as well. In the case of a leaders death and the need for a new one is imminit a emergency election is held with as many leaders as can be spair casting votes 


they hate the Inqusition wth a firey passion though they respect the twin fighting arms, Gray Knights and sisters of battle. 

one very unique feature about Cassndra are the presence of Nulls is much higher then in the rest of the Imperium as the eye of a huricane is calmer then the winds so Cassandra is in a dead zone to cut a long stroy short the Mechnus fought a war with the Inqusiton and won and began to recuite the nulls in there there ranks the Ilumnators and though they face hate from other chapter (they were almost invaded by Black Templars once) there usefulness, espciale to the 8th company, means they take it easly.

there foes are the Inquision (though there respect the Gray Knights and Sisters) other foes are the Black templars, Ulramarines (they have no idea what the term Cassdriens call them means, Smurf) and the rouge Oblitrator Lazerian. 

they allys are the Space Wolfs and Salamanders.

that the Mechanicus in a nutshell. (applause)
:clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping:


----------



## Whitehorn (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm all for custom chapters, but naming yours after an official Martian organisation (albeit historic) seems a bit... unoriginal and is only going to confuse people.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

You would have more luck with this post in the Homebrew 40k Fluff section.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Well i know this is a Chaos warband but its still SM none the less.

The Souless

They were formerly part of the night lords legion but were shunned away for there belief that when Konrad Curze died he became a minor Chaos god known as Deimos lord of fear and dread. Their ultimate goal is to spread fear and terror throughout in order provide power to this god in hope that one day he will be as mighty as one of the 4. The Inquisition speculates that this is just ruse of the 4 to gain more power in the material universe.

They have been known to work with other warbands and legions to contiue there goals but refuse to with the Night Lords as the Night Lords refuse to work with them as well.

This about all I got and I am certain some of this might be a lil off as far as 40k goes. 
You can see them at this link below. 
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=77917


----------



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

This thread is now in the homebrew 40K fluff forum


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

I already posted a whole topic of the Reasonable Marines- the one SM chapter I might consider giving a spin 

But I might as well follow in TheSpore's footsteps and explain my Chaos chapter.

*The Ghoul Knights*

The Ghoul Knights are a tiny but powerful warband of rejects and dissidents. After being betrayed and left for dead by his own former Chaos legion, a distraught Luthiel Arkargas was visited by Nurgle *or at least what he perceived was Nurgle*. Choosing to embrace his despair and the blessings of Nurgle that come with it, Luthiel began a one man war against the Hive World he was lost to.

Rallying discontent citizens to his cause through charismatic speeches, he soon undertook his own cult and began a campaign of terrorism. Poisoning water, filteration systems and foodstuffs, many more rallied to his cause out of desperation. Before long, the whole hive was a Nurgle haven. It wasn't long before Ultramarines were employed to route the cities, but with the power of Nurgle and the devotion of thousands of cultists, the Marines soon fell.

The few survivors were persuaded to see the error of their ways and pledged loyalty to Luthiel and Nurgle alike. The few hundred surviving Cultists offered their strongest up to be champions, and soon Luthiel's warband grew. 

He now sets his eyes upon waging guerrilla war against other Marine chapters, bringing in new 'recruits' until he has enough strength to take back what was rightfully his.

Unlike most other Nurgle legions, the Ghoul Knights are afflicted with a most curious ailment. Rather then microbial diseases, the Ghoul Knight marines are hosts to strange amorphous parasites. Living off bodily fluids, the Marines actual bodies are withered husks, mobility attained through biotics. The parasites themselves grow bloated and swollen, glimpses of their hides bursting out of their armor and weeping excess fluids that stain their armor in snotty gunk. They fill the Marines with saliva-like fluids full of natural dopamine, completely numbing them to any pain. The more developed parasites sometimes even merge with the Marines, granting them demonic perception and senses. Even some vehicles get infected by these creatures, becoming vessels for the actual sentient parasites.

Example:










Eye see you.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> I already posted a whole topic of the Reasonable Marines- the one SM chapter I might consider giving a spin
> 
> But I might as well follow in TheSpore's footsteps and explain my Chaos chapter.
> 
> ...


That was some good fluff that fits very well in the universe i liked and its more unique than what i hear most the time


----------



## connor (Jan 31, 2011)

When i get a space marine army im going to name them "the Rabid squirrels legion"
Warcry: DONT TOUCH MY NUTS!!!!:threaten:


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

please dont


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

I made up a chapter based on the wolf brother,
not sure where I'm going with them so their on the back burner for a bit and my son is using them against my orks.

















----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Name: The Stray Wolves.
Founding chapter: Unknown. (Rumoured to be a splinter of the disbanded Wolf Brother Chapter)
Founding: Self established 
Chapter Master: Unknown
Homeworld: Fleet based
Fortress-Monastery: The Sanctuary.
Main colours: Gray, Black With fur. 
Specialty: Mixed Stance.
Battle Cry: unknown 
Estimated strength: 200-300
Chapter Symbol: Wolves claw​
The Stray Wolves are rumoured to have been started by a splinter group of around 70 marines from the Space Wolves disbanded second founding Wolf brother chapter that were unaffected by the genetic instability that affected the rest of their chapter.

Some of the Wolf Brothers were away on a exploratory/recruitment mission to a small remote planet on the outer fringes of the imperium when they received word from a small surviving group that the Chapter was under Expurgation. 

They laid low on this planet while recruiting to increase their ranks and fermenting their hatred for the Inquisition that expurgated them. 
Their recruiting practises are somewhat unorthodox as not only do they recruit in the standard manner, 
But, as to boost their numbers faster may also take on other marines that have turned their backs on or been cast out of the imperium but haven't fallen to chaos.
These recruited 'Lost' marines must go throw far greater test's then the standard recruits to prove their trust worthy.

The Bearers of the Truth display a mixed stance in combat and are not specialised in any one area. 

Unlike most Renegade chapters which have devoted themselves to the Chaos gods, The Stray Wolves drift along the outer reaches of the Imperium, Defending as they call them 'Forsaken imperial worlds'.

All the while increasing their numbers in the hope of someday avenging their lost Brothers.





*Stage 1; UNFORGIVABLE ACTIONS*​

What you are about to read is highly confidential and is the only known record of the unforgivable actions our lost brothers suffered at the hands of The Inquisition.



'Mayday, mayday, This is the Free Wolf to The Long Claw are you receiving.
mayday, mayd-'

'We are receiving Free Wolf, Brother Bayard speaking, what is your situation.'

'Scout sergeant Tristan here with scouts sawyer and Dylan, Our vessel is hit and we are losing structural integrity, can you prepare the docking station. 
we should be in your immediate vicinity within 4 minutes. 
There are pressing matter's that must be attended to. we are the last, we hav-'

'The last, what do you mean' interrupted Bayard.

'We have been betrayed by The inquisition,' Scout Tristan's voice shortened as he continued. 
'A Great company that recently returned home have shown sighs of mutation and The inquistion have deemed our gene-seed unstable.
not all were affected but all have been eradicated. We are the last Brother.'

A few moments later Bayard replied in a harsh tone 'Are you affected?'

'No' Answered Scout sergeant Tristan. 
'It would seem that only the Company that returned were affected but the Inquistion has decided that expurgating the whole chapter is the only way to be sure this will not spread'
'brother, we are approaching the barge, are we clear to dock?'

'You are clear. I will inform commander Cadmar of the situation and We shall continue your report in person. Bayard out-'


*Stage 2; Bearer of bad news
*​


A short time after being informed on the current state of affairs Commander Cadmar decide's to gather his remaining brothers in the training hall.


'Brothers' boomed cadmar and all 73 assembled marines stood tall and stared forward. 
'I gather you here with a heavy Weight in my hearts, I have sour news of our kin back on The Lycaon, 
I regret to inform you, they are no more."

'HOW DID THIS COME TO BE!' Shouted a voice three rows in.

'We have been betrayed by the very people we trusted most, 
The Inquisition have decided we are no longer viable and have deemed it necessary to expurgate our chapter and our gene-seed'

The voice came again. 'WHAT IS THE REASON BEHIND THIS HERESY' 

'In short. They found instability within the gene-seed of a returning company and have come to the conclusion we shall all be destroyed.' replied Cadmar, 

Then continued.
'Due to these unforgivable events I have become the highest rank among us and it falls to me to ensure the future of us all.'

'many of you may see only one option and that is to return to Lycaon post haste and avenge our brothers'
'As much as I find this idea appealing, I fear it may only lead us to our doom,'

'so I propose this to you, 
We continue with the recruitment from these forsaken Imperial worlds and gain number, 
Then when we are strong once more, we strike and destroy those who have tried to destroy us,'

Cadmars voice rose to a shout.
'We will no longer be the guard dogs of the Imperium, but will break away from the self serving imperium.'
'We will no longer answer to the Inquisition, but destroy them wherever possible.'
'We are no longer who we were before, We must fight the injustice and anarchy within the imperium and spread the true light of the emperor. we shall now only ever be known as The Stray Wolves.' 
'are you with me brothers!'

To which all 73 marines replied.......
............... 'STRAY WOLVES!'
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​


----------



## Captain Omega (Apr 10, 2013)

jimmy gunn said:


> I made up a chapter based on the wolf brother,
> not sure where I'm going with them so their on the back burner for a bit and my son is using them against my orks.
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds like the sort of chapter my chapter (the omega destructors)
would like to ally with. We have similar backgrounds!


----------



## Captain Omega (Apr 10, 2013)

Name: Omega Destructors.
Founding chapter: None (explained later)
Founding: Self Established 
Chapter Master: Captain Omega
Homeworld: The Pudicitiam System, Undiscovered by the Empire
Fortress-Monastery: Omega Fort.
Main colours: Black, Details picked out in white. 
Specialty: Long Range Combat, Armour.
Battle Cry: Silence - No battle cry or, quietly "Omega Comes", or "We Bring the Omega" 
Estimated strength: 1850
Chapter Symbol: Omega Symbol
Once I have finished writing my codex (couple of weeks) I will post the history of this chapter. Be prepared, its quite long. Similar in some aspects to the Stray Wolves Chapter


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Good fluff, I have to be honest, I did chuckle as Omega Destructors sounds like an Alan Partridge TV suggestion, like Colossal Velocity or Alpha Papa. 

That said, good effort on putting the time in to make your own story


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Name: Dark Reavers (Not named after the mod. Came up with the chapter before joining heresy)
Founding chapter: Raven Guard
Crusading Chapter around the Eye of Terror
Founding: 38th Millenium (172.M38)
Chapter Master: Skaldir Blackmane
Homeworld: Antecrous 
Main colours: Dark Blue, almost black. Red Trim and purple insets.
Specialty: Lightning Strike Assault from a place of hiding.
Battle Cry: (Haven't come up with one yet)
Estimated strength: Close to 800 around the turn of the 40th Millennium but currently unknown. 
Chapter Symbol: Raven Guard symbol
Enemies: All forces of Chaos and the Inquisition

Chapter Heroes known above all: 
1st Chapter Master - Ragnar Lazerian: Slain the Daemon Prince of the Knights of Iron, their sworn enemies, before being assassinated by an assassin of the Inquisition. 376.M38
1st Chief Librarian - Logan Hedron
1st Master of Sanctity - Octavius Leonides
1st Chief Apothecary - Elitus Oron

Have somewhere to be right now. Will finish up when I get back


----------

